# Shadowbane now known as Magicbane an mmorpg.



## GanjaMike (Jul 17, 2018)

This is an older game from around 2003. There is a character creation system that is second to none!
12 races to choose from.22 classes to choose from, and several ways to build each class.
Shadowbane is a pvp game. You can *kill or be killed anywhere* except on newb island and a few safeholds.
There are no quests, you want to kill mobs that are blue when you target them. You can run a macro if you have more than one computer, you can level yourself and farm with ease. The level cap is 75 and you can go from 1 to 75 in 4 hours once you get the hang of it. Shadowbane is best when played with friends or a guild imo.

Oh and I forgot to mention that it is free!


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 20, 2018)

Heard of it but never touched it. Might give it a look just to see what's up.
I still re-up my old Ultima Online account once a year or 2 for 90 days. Might play for 2-3 weeks then leave it to shut down.
Those good old school pvp MMOs were fun times and brutal. Kids nowadays don't know about getting ganked, teabagged, drylooted, then your head taken as a trophy. Outside of guard zones was anything goes and frontier justice.
I'm surprised someone didn't track me down and murder me over the shenanigans I pulled in that game.


----------



## GanjaMike (Jul 25, 2018)

"I'm surprised someone didn't track me down and murder me over the shenanigans I pulled in that game."
LMAO! That made me think of this.


----------



## Aolelon (Jul 25, 2018)

There has been an emulator for it out for awhile now. Shadowbaneemulator.com, ive played it a few times. its okay


----------

